# Magier in Spellforce 2



## zeke11522 (11. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir heute Spellforce 2 gekauft und hab mich dazu entschlossen mit einem Magier zu spielen.
Das erste Spellforce hab ich mit einem Elementarmagier gespielt der auch noch Todesmagie konnte, das hat super spaß gemacht und hat gut funktioniert.

jetzt hab ich mir mal den Fertigkeitenbaum vom 2. Teil anegschaut und frage mich ob das immer noch funktioniert.
Weil die Elementarmagie ist ja auf der linken seite des baumes ganz unten, und die schwarze magie auf der rechten.
Hab ich da genug fertigkeits punkte um beide Bäume zu erlernen, also praktisch nur die fertigkeiten die ich für elementar und schwarze magie brauche?
oder ist es besser wenn ich nur bei den Elementarfertigkeiten bleibe?
hat da jemand erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß Zeke


----------



## Goddess (11. Januar 2007)

Es besteht sehr wohl die Möglichkeit dich auf Elementar Magie und auf Schwarze Magie zu spezialisieren, doch ist das nicht von Anfang an möglich. Eine spezialisierung ist erst im weiteren Verlauf des Spiels möglich. Erst ab Stufe 30 kannst du in 3 Disziplinen den "Meisterrang" erwerben. Das können in deinem Fall Elementarmagie Eis und Feuer und Schwarze Magie Tod oder Nekromantie sein. Du musst bedenken, das du erst die nötigen Punkte in Disziplinen wie Weltmagie investieren musst, um die eigentliche Magie Art skillen zu können, die du anstrebst. Zum Beispiel um Stufe 1 bei Elementarmagie erreichen zu können, musst du zuerst Punkte für Magie 1 bis 3 investiert haben, um danach Punkte in Weltmagie 1 bis 3 investierten zu können die du brauchst, um Elementarmagie 1 bis 3 und dann die spezielle "Ausrichtung" auf Feuer,- Eis oder Erdmagie skillen zu können. _Ich bin der Meinung das der Skilltree bei Spellforce 2 es zwar fast unmöglich gemacht hat sich wie in Spellforce 1 zu "verskillen", aber damit wurde leider auch eine frühe Spezialisierung "geopfert"... Auch die nötige Punktevergabe um Skills zu erreichen ist meiner Meinung nach nur suboptimal ausgefallen.  Das ist auch das einzige was ich an Spellforce 2 schlecht gefunden habe. Denn das Spiel ist sonst ja recht gut gelungen._


----------



## Kandinata (11. Januar 2007)

Goddess am 11.01.2007 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> _Ich bin der Meinung das der Skilltree bei Spellforce 2 es zwar fast unmöglich gemacht hat sich wie in Spellforce 1 zu "verskillen", aber damit wurde leider auch eine frühe Spezialisierung "geopfert"... Auch die nötige Punktevergabe um Skills zu erreichen ist meiner Meinung nach nur suboptimal ausgefallen.  Das ist auch das einzige was ich an Spellforce 2 schlecht gefunden habe. Denn das Spiel ist sonst ja recht gut gelungen._



ja, das auch mein grosser kritik punkt an dem spiel gewesen ,so eine richtige freiheit mit seinen fähigkeiten hatte man nicht mehr   

was auch etwas nervig ist sind die gigantischen "zahlen" die drin vorkommen wie die hitpoints, der damage und vorallem die mana


----------



## zeke11522 (11. Januar 2007)

erst mal danke für die tips.
hab das spiel nur mal kurz 30 minuten zum anspielen bisher gespielt.
aber da habt ihr recht, das hab ich übersehen, bis ich auf der einen seite ganz unten bin muss ich ja immer erst die vorigen um ein ganzes stück nach vorne bringen. das war im ersten teil wirklich besser, da hat man dann sein held viel individueller mach können.
dann bleib ich wohl so wies aussieht bei meinem elementarmagier.
trotdem danke. und was ich bisher von dem spiel gesehen habe gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
vor allem die bedienung, alles schön übersichtlich, und wenn man seinen held mit waffen oder rüstungen ausrüsten will, zeigts als vergleichswert immer das an mit was man momentan ausgerüstet ist, das ist echt genial!


----------



## Kandinata (11. Januar 2007)

zeke11522 am 11.01.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> erst mal danke für die tips.
> hab das spiel nur mal kurz 30 minuten zum anspielen bisher gespielt.
> aber da habt ihr recht, das hab ich übersehen, bis ich auf der einen seite ganz unten bin muss ich ja immer erst die vorigen um ein ganzes stück nach vorne bringen. das war im ersten teil wirklich besser, da hat man dann sein held viel individueller mach können.
> dann bleib ich wohl so wies aussieht bei meinem elementarmagier.
> ...



es hat einige verbesserungen, besonders im helden bereich drin

beispielsweise kannst du nun auch deine gruppe zur dir teleportieren wenn es mal sein muss (habe ich im ersten gehasst wenn deine helden gestorben sind und sie erst wieder über die halbe karte laufen durften), genauso kannst du sie ohne umstände direkt wiederbeleben wenn sie das zeitliche segnen


----------



## Tiger39 (14. Januar 2007)

Ich finde es schade, dass man Zaubersprüche aufgedrückt bekommt und man keine Spruchrollen mehr suchen muss. Kann man zwei Fähigkeiten maximieren, also z. B. Schwarze Magie : Nekromantie und Mentalmagier ffensiv.


----------



## Goddess (16. Januar 2007)

Tiger39 am 14.01.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es schade, dass man Zaubersprüche aufgedrückt bekommt und man keine Spruchrollen mehr suchen muss. Kann man zwei Fähigkeiten maximieren, also z. B. Schwarze Magie : Nekromantie und Mentalmagier ffensiv.


Ja, das kannst du machen. Du kannst aus einer der Disziplinen auch noch einen weiteren Bereich, zum Beispiel Tod bei Schwarze Magie, wählen, damit du in 3 Disziplinen zur Meisterschaft gelangst. Wenn du das nicht planst, hast du für die Erhöhung der Skill-Werte bei den verfügbaren Sprüchen mehr Punkte, die du vergeben kannst. Damit hast du auch die Chance, einzelne, für dich wichtige, Sprüche aus den gewählten Disziplinen stärker zu machen. Das aufbewahren der Punkte bringt in deinem Fall also garnichts. Wenn du durch das investieren in die Hauptdisziplinen im "Fertigkeiten-Baum" ganz unten angelangt bist, kannst du direkt damit beginnen, Punkte in Spells zu investieren. Da du sonst einen gewissen "Überschuss" an Punkten ansammeln würdest, der in deinem Fall aber nicht nötig ist. Da du auf jeden Fall die Chance hast, beide, oder bis zu 3 Disziplinen, zur "Meisterschaft" zu bringen. Und in deinem Fall sind es ja nur zwei von dreien die maximiert werden.


----------

